# Jig Broke on first use



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Can you make one of your own?


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Richard;

Sorry that thing broke on you the first time you used it. Ouch.

Thank you though, for the review letting us know about it: we need to know what to steer clear of, just as much as we need to know what's good.

Thanks


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> Can you make one of your own?
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Not like this one , I would need a CNC and a LOT OF TIME on a good CAD Program to do what they did with this to make it as useful as it is ( if it doesn't break ) for so many different size holes. It goes from 1" to 7" in 1/16" increments. I really think if it was made from metal it would be great. The current concept is a great idea already it just needs to be stronger.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> Richard;
> 
> Sorry that thing broke on you the first time you used it. Ouch.
> 
> ...


Yea it really sucks that it broke so quick , I have a lot things I could really use this jig for since it really is very simple to use after you read the instructions for it and understand how to set it up and cut inside circles as well as outside ones.
I did post a comment on the Jasper customer Service website as well so maybe they will come thru with a new one. But I am not counting on it. If they do I will post it here and maybe up my # of stars if the other one works out.


----------



## rodneyh (Feb 8, 2011)

I've had the same tool for a few years, and have cut several hundred holes and/or disks with it on my Bosch 1617. Never had a problem with mine. Since yours broke at one of the mount holes, I would suspect a mounting issue. Mine stays mounted on my Bosch, but I remember it being a PIA to find the right hole / screw combo to mount it.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> I ve had the same tool for a few years, and have cut several hundred holes and/or disks with it on my Bosch 1617. Never had a problem with mine. Since yours broke at one of the mount holes, I would suspect a mounting issue. Mine stays mounted on my Bosch, but I remember it being a PIA to find the right hole / screw combo to mount it.
> 
> - rodneyh


It wasn't had to find the right mounting holes , just installed the centering pin and rotated the plate till it matched up to two holes which was the best I could get . I tried to match 3 holes but that didn't work out and the info in the instructions shows most routers only mounting with 2 holes.


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

Interesting. While I haven't done hundreds of holes, more like a dozen, I didn't have a problem. I am using a DW618. Perhaps the smaller router places more stress on the template.

Will be more careful with it in the future.

Thanks for the the review.


----------

